# Could you please tell me whats wrong with these Java Fern Plants ? :(



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

So,i received my first plants today , Java Fern ( Microsorium Pteropus) , but they got black dots on their leaves , not sure if this is something to worry about,or are they all like that ??? 

i did take a picture,so will try to upload it


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, those are huge ferns. Mine get the spots also. I have never tried to rub them off though. Kind of pushed it off to being snail eggs, but they are very evenly spaced on mine. Its normal as far as I can tell.


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Wow, those are huge ferns. Mine get the spots also. I have never tried to rub them off though. Kind of pushed it off to being snail eggs, but they are very evenly spaced on mine. Its normal as far as I can tell.


they probably just look huge in the picture , they are about 20cm tall .

i dont think they are snail eggs,cos they are big and they look like warts !?!

i did a lot of searching on google,some people say its caused by lack of lighting/food , some say its just the way it should be . 

So really not sure what it is,just want to know its safe to add it to my tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

20cm is still huge. I have them that big in my tank, but never have I gotten any that size in an order. They're safe.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are spores.Java ferns are as sold as dinos and reproduce strangely.You should get baby plants growing from them.

Snail eggs are little white things encased in gelatinous goo.(eeeewwwwwwww,lol)


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

ok,so its nothing to worry about then 

thank you for help


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> They are spores.Java ferns are as sold as dinos and reproduce strangely.You should get baby plants growing from them.


^^^
This


It might not happen right away, as the plant will acclimated to the new tank for a month or so, but you'll start seeing strange looking brown fuzzy growths on the underside of the leaves at those spots. Shortly after that, you'll see new green leaves growing off those. That's just how the plant propogates itself.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I ain't never seen that. All miine grow from the tips of the leaves only.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have one right now that has them growing off the spores.The mother plant was never very strong and has given me tons of plantlets,but she herself wont grow.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm...wonder why mine dont do it. Obviously not enough light and CO2  kidding...


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I had about 6 singles leave JF's that I bought about 6 months ago, all of them propagated this way.
Once the Lil plants got about 3/4 inch you can pluck them off and attach to rock or wood.
Or let them stay on leaf, and tie the leaf down to some wood and the will grown into it.
Im not sure as to why some do this, and some don't.
But don't rub them off, cause they will all grow nice plants.
Java fern will also do fine without co2 or lots of light.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,Ben.Iunno,I think they need more light an CO2.Surely you are starfing them.

But seriously,look at a leaf really close.I am sure you see the black spores.They are like pen head size.Java ferns multiply several different ways and I think it just depends on the environment as to how.Like I think yours grows babies at the tips because of the high light and CO2.Mine grow them from the spores because it was med light and only a little CO2.Some will even just grow new leaves off the rhizome and never have plantlets.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

here's a thread that I actually started a while back when I though these growths were some type of strange algae, lol. this is actually the roots that will start growing off the bottom of the leaf. pics inside 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/odd-algae-growth-java-fern-leaves-9555.html


----------



## sondre (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting how they grow !


----------

